# rtld ld-elf gcc45 update.



## BrockyL (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, I recently had errors popping up about an Unexpected Inconsistency lib not found, which I found the source for. I am wondering, since I am rebuilding 8.0-stable rtld-elf(ld-elf) with gcc45 to solve this, how do I replace the ld-elf.so.1 in my libexec directory, I haven't been able to delete or replace it with install.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 1, 2011)

Building the FreeBSD operating system without using the base system compilers is asking for more trouble than you will be able to solve. Don't do it.


----------



## BrockyL (Jan 2, 2011)

*Already Did. Whats advice?*

There is currently no means in which I can trace these dynamic linking problems I can think of, I haven't been able to get dtrace to give me cross link information so Im left with gdb running through every symbol search instruction by instruction, but I do believe that the problem lies in the updating of gcc45 while I was running the base distro and then recompiling the base distro. Any Advice is welcome;


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2011)

Building the FreeBSD operating system without using the base system compilers is asking for more trouble than you will be able to solve. Don't do it.

Feel free to ignore again.


----------

